# Tax on capital gain when shares purchased and sold in different period



## gsp77 (27 June 2021)

Hi,
I purchased shares of a company in different days. Below is  the detail.
5000 on 8/08/2020 with $2 per share
4000 on 15/08/2020 with $2.30 per share.
I am planning to sell 4000 shares. For tax purposes do I need to take shares purchased on 8/8/2020 to calculate gain or can I take shares purchased on 15/8/2020?
Thanks for the help


----------



## Austwide (27 June 2021)

gsp77 said:


> Hi,
> I purchased shares of a company in different days. Below is  the detail.
> 5000 on 8/08/2020 with $2 per share
> 4000 on 15/08/2020 with $2.30 per share.
> ...



This is not financial advise, but my understanding is you can sell any of the shares and (if risen)use their respective price for CGT calc. You'll pay CGT on the others when sold. You can either pay more CGT now or later.


----------



## rnr (27 June 2021)

gsp77 said:


> Hi,
> I purchased shares of a company in different days. Below is  the detail.
> 5000 on 8/08/2020 with $2 per share
> 4000 on 15/08/2020 with $2.30 per share.
> ...



Hi @gsp77,

Since joining the ASF Forum on May 8th of this year you have made 8 posts all of which are tax related.

If I may respectfully suggest it would be to your advantage to use the ATO website which has a wealth of information relevant to the questions you ask.

Try the link below to answer your latest question.

Cheers, Rob

Identifying when shares or units are acquired


----------



## gsp77 (27 June 2021)

rnr said:


> Hi @gsp77,
> 
> Since joining the ASF Forum on May 8th of this year you have made 8 posts all of which are tax related.
> 
> ...



Hi Rob,
Thanks for the link and it’s really helpful. Being new to investing, as I progress I get these questions. With experienced investors in this forum helps a lot.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 June 2021)

@gsp77  there's $100 laying around in the ASF July stock tipping competition, there for the taking. Good odds to win; why don't you try your hand and have a go.?


----------

